# Whey Protein Matrix Protein



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Anyone heard/rate this stuff?

Was going to order it as it seems to be quite highly rated, it's cheap as chips 20 bob on supplement center for a 5lb tub. And ontop of that, has a good amino content, not sure about the carb content, whats peoples opinions on that?

*Whey Matri**x Protein Amount Per Serving:*

K cals/K: 146 k cals

Protein: 24g

Fat: 2.7g

Of which are saturates: 2.2g

Trans Fat: 0g

Carbohydrates: 11g

Of which are sugar: 10g

Sodium: Trace

*Whey Matrix Protein Animo Acid profile per 100g:*

L-Isoleucine* 3688mg

L-Leucine* 6082mg

L-Lysine 4941mg

L-Methionine 1210mg

L-Phenylalanine 1856mg

L-Threonine 4240mg

L-Tryptophan+ 952mg

L-Valine* 3442mg

L-Arginine 1066mg

L-Cystine 1426mg

Glutamic Acid 10730mg

L-Histidine 1050mg

L-Proline 3830mg

L-Tyrosine 1658mg

L-Alanine 2917mg

L-Aspartic Acid 6424mg

L-Glycine 1066mg

L-Serine 2992mg


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Bump for this.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

SK-XO said:


> Anyone heard/rate this stuff?
> 
> Was going to order it as it seems to be quite highly rated, it's cheap as chips 20 bob on supplement center for a 5lb tub. And ontop of that, has a good amino content, not sure about the carb content, whats peoples opinions on that?
> 
> ...


look at it this way - it looks like 60% whey to me - roughly 40g serving and provides 24g of protein. so per g of protein is it that cheap? also fairly high dose of sugar (25% sugar so even if naturlly occuring do yo want that all the time in each shake?)


----------



## simonj (Oct 19, 2006)

If you're buying just on price, it's certainly very cheap.

I'd disagree with your comment on a good amino content. You'd expect most whey protein products to be circa 20-25% BCAA, whereas the one above is about 13-14%. 6g Leucine per 100g isn't great.

Looing at the amino acid profile, I don't think it's just a whey protein - more likely a blend. If you're after a blend, that's cool. If you're after a whey, I'd check the ingredients.


----------

